# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời của ngọn thác ảo ở Mexico - Du lịch Mexico

## hangnt

*Đánh lừa thị giác con người trong hình dạng và màu sắc tuyệt đẹp, vách đá Hierve El Agua ở Mexico khiến bao người lầm tưởng đó là một thác nước đang tuôn chảy.*



Hierve El Agua là một trong những thành đá độc đáo nhất ở miền nam Mexico, nằm trong thung lũng thuộc một ngôi làng miền núi San Lorenzo Albarradas Mitla. Xuất phát từ thành phố Oaxaca khoảng 80km bằng xe ô tô, xe đạp hay đi bộ đường dài, bạn đã có thể đến được địa điểm tuyệt vời này.

Trong suốt cuộc hành trình đến với thác đá, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn những thảm thực vật xanh tốt nằm ở vùng đất thấp, trên những ngọn đồi hay chiêm ngưỡng quang cảnh tuyệt đẹp của dãy núi Sierra Madre Occidental trước khi tiếp cận thác đá độc đáo Hierve El Agua. Bạn cũng có thể đi bộ thêm khoảng 2km nữa để ngắm quang cảnh ngoạn mục khác nằm ngay dưới chân thác.

Cấu trúc đá khổng lồ của Hierve El Ague trông giống như một thác nước bị đóng băng, với 2 thác đá ấn tượng nằm ở độ cao hơn 50m so với đáy thung lũng và trên bề mặt thềm của vách đá rộng khoảng 60m. Nước từ các con suối chảy vào bề mặt thềm của vách đá, gần mép bờ hình thành nên một số hồ bơi tự nhiên chứa nồng độ khoáng đậm đặc, nước trong hồ có màu xanh lá cây và màu ngọc lam quý hiếm có tác dụng như một nguồn nước chữa lành một số căn bệnh.

Nước từ các hồ bơi tự nhiên này thấm xuống các vách đá, để lại những khoáng chất như Canxi cabonat, Magiê và Bari… bám vào vách. Theo thời gian, các lớp khoáng chất này tích tụ và lắng đọng lại trên sườn núi, tương tự như nhũ đá được hình thành trong các hang động, với những cột đá so le trông rất ngoạn mục giống như một thác nước bị đóng băng. Cái tên Hierve El Agua trong tiếng Tây Ban Nha có nghĩa là "nước sôi", vì lẽ xuất hiện nhiều bong bóng nước và bọt khí tại những con suối nước nóng. Nhiệt độ nước ở đây dao động từ 22 đến 27 độ C, cao hơn một chút so với môi trường bên ngoài.

Khu vực này không chỉ thu hút khách du lịch mà còn là một địa điểm khảo cổ quan trọng thu hút các nhà nguyên cứu về văn hóa cổ xưa của bộ lạc Zapotec. Bộ lạc này được cho là những cư dân đầu tiên sinh sống trong thung lũng này hơn 2.000 năm trước đây, tận dụng dòng chảy của các con suối mà xây dựng lên những con đập chứa nước tưới tiêu cho những cánh đồng hoa màu và ruộng bậc thang xung quanh. Qua nhiều lần khảo sát khu vực, các nhà khảo cổ và khoa học đã khẳng định nơi đây là hệ thống kênh đào cổ xưa được bộ lạc Zapotec xây dựng cách đây 2.500 năm, trên triền núi có độ dốc khá lớn. Đây cũng được ghi nhận là hệ thống kênh rạch duy nhất còn tồn tại ở Mexico.

Hierve El Agua đã được công nhận là một địa điểm thiêng liêng của nền văn hóa Zapotec cổ xưa (nền văn minh Zapotec phát triển rực rỡ trong thung lũng Oaxaca, phía nam Trung Mỹ, trước tiền Columbus). Vẻ đẹp tự nhiên tuyệt vời của thác đá này làm nổi bật cảnh quan xung quanh do nằm ở vị trí trung tâm của một dãy núi dốc. Trong mùa hè, các con suối nóng trở nên khô hạn và khí hậu cũng khắc nghiệt hơn. Nhưng vào mùa xuân thì các con suối mang nguồn nước ấm tự nhiên đổ vào các hồ bơi. 

Hiện nay, khu vực thác đá vôi này có phòng tắm, phòng thay quần áo, lều trại, quán trọ để du khách ăn uống nghỉ ngơi. Ngoài ra còn có các cabin được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi cho du khách nghỉ lại qua đêm.

*Thác đá Hierve El Agua qua một số hình ảnh:*







 Canxi cabonat lắng đọng và tích tụ lại vách đá qua một thời gian dài hình thành nên một những cột đá so le.



Chất lưu huỳnh tạo nên màu vàng làm điểm nhấn cho vách đá.

----------


## Alyaj

Ấn tượng giữa 1 vùng

----------


## khoan_gieng

Mình mà được đứng ở đây thì ko biết cảm giác thế nào nhỉ

----------

